# 2002 Sentra GXE front speaker question...



## govern1 (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi, I'm new here. I'm trying to wire up components in the front of my 2002 sentra GXE. I got the Infinity 6000CS's and have the 6 1/2 mounted in the doors. Where exactly does the pillar tweeter and the door speaker get wired together at? Is it under the dash somewhere? I need to know where they split so I know where to mount the crossover network at. My bud and I are going to go at it tomorrow and would love a heads up.
Thanks.

Shawn


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The mid receives a full range signal, the tweet is just highpassed, so you can use the signal going to the door speaker to get the full range to feed into your crossover.


----------



## govern1 (Aug 8, 2004)

I think you misunderstood the question. With the Infinity's I bought, they have a crossover network. You take the speaker wire from the head unit, connect it to the crossover. Then, the 6 1/2 and tweeter come off seperately from the crossover. I'm trying to figure out where they meet in the car so i don't have to run all new wires. If I can find the spot where they are spliced together, I can connect the crossover network in there, then split out to the 6 1/2 and tweeter.

Shawn


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

most likely in the kick panels... you will see the wires for the midranges going through the boot in the doors and the tweet wires should be going up under the dash alongside the kicks... you may wana pull the OEMs out so you can look for the same color wires under the dash; good luck :thumbup:


----------



## govern1 (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks. I'll post tomorrow night with results.

Shawn


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ah alright, yeah I misunderstood your question. By "I need to know where they split" I thought you mean in the circuit, whether the signal was split before the mid, after the mid, etc, I didn't think you mean physically where in the car it splits 

Anyway, yes it's most likely in the kick, however I wouldn't use the stock wiring for the tweet if I were you. It has a highpass filter built into the wiring, and it will drastically screw up the way the mid and tweet in your component set are supposed to sound. You can use the stock wiring for the mid because it doesn't have any filters, but you need to run your own wiring to the tweet.


----------



## govern1 (Aug 8, 2004)

The high pass for the tweeter is right at the tweeter, you can see it when you remove it from it's mount. Remove the old tweeter, you also remove the high pass filter.

Shawn


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well then it looks like you got it covered

I never took out my stock tweet, so I didn't know that. Good luck with it, make sure you let us know how they sound


----------



## govern1 (Aug 8, 2004)

Not a problem. We only had a few hours last night, so we only mounted the 6 1/2's in the doors (not too easy, either!). We took the tweeters out of the pillars just to see what we were up against. Tonight, if the weather holds out, we will finish the install (Clarion HU, two amps, 10" sub and XM radio).
I'll post results.

Shawn


----------



## govern1 (Aug 8, 2004)

Finished the entire install last night. Wow, it wasn't really that bad. Installed Infinity seperates in the front, Kenwood (soon to be Infitity as well) in the rear, JBL 10" sub in the trunk, 2 amps (1x120 rms to sub and 4x45 rms to the front/rear), Clarion 825 pro audio w/ dph-910 processor and my XM radio. Let me say it looks sweet and sounds even better. 
Thanks for the help here. Without it, I would have taken a lot longer!

Shawn


----------

